# "Alt Gr"-tangenten funkar inte...?

## frippz

Upptäckte nyligen att jag inte kan skriva tecken som kräver att jag håller alt gr intryckt. Jag har aldrig reflekterat över om det fungerat innan eller ej, så nu är jag lite förvirrad...  :Confused: 

Det fungerar i skalet, men inte när jag startat x-servern.

Är det någon som har/har haft ett liknande problem som vet vad som är på tok? Vet inte riktigt vart jag ska börja ens med felsökningen. Hur som haver börjar det bli jobbigt att inte kunna skriva t.ex e-mailadresser numera pga detta.  :Sad: 

Edit: Upptäckte nu ett felmeddelande i konsollen efter att x-servern stängts ner:

```

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

>Error:        Can't find file "caps" for types include

>              Exiting

>              Abandoning keytypes file "default"

Errors from from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

```

När jag kikade i XF86Config var inställningarna för tangentbordet följande:

```

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "se"

    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:win_switch,ctrl:ctrl_aa,caps:shift_nocancel,altwin:menu"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "se"

    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:win_switch,ctrl:ctrl_aa,caps:shift_nocancel,altwin:menu"

EndSection

```

----------

## Yarrick

fungerar det utan dina special-XkbOptions?

----------

## frippz

Hmmm, vilka syftar du på?

 :Confused:  Jag kör såsom filen varit från scratch. Har inte lagt till nåt special mig vetligt...

----------

## frippz

Ok, nu förstod jag vad du syftade på.

Jag kommenterade den raden och tog bort dubletterna och allting fungerar nu som det ska!  :Smile: 

----------

